# Joanne Peters no longer selling HGVC developer resales



## StuckinChicago (Sep 8, 2006)

Based on the recommendations of most people here, I e-mailed Joanne today to check on what HGVC resales she had available and she replied with the following (this is reprinted with her permission):

"After Monday I cannot as a Hilton Employee offer you developer resales. The company has decided that the perception from owners that purchased retail and learn about resale opportunies has created bad feelings.  If you want to purchase after Monday you may try using one of the outside brokers.  Keep in mind however if the price is too low, chances are they will get picked up by ROFR. If you would still like to purchase by Monday from me then I would love to work with you.  I never had a web site and just refer to www.hgvc.com to see the Resorts. I have until 5pm on Monday to get any deals in, so if anyone wantts Elite, they need to get an offer in by then. Please keep in mind that I still sell Sanibel, Marco, Fort Myers Beach and Hutchinson Island so I am not retiring by any means. Thanks for taking the time to e-mail me and please feel free to contact me over the weekend if you would like to make an offer."

Bummer! I hear she was one of the best. I have also heard that Seth Nock and Judi from ReMax in Florida are also highly recommended, correct? (I have already spoken with Judi on the phone and she was wonderful and answered all my questions.) Does anyone have any other resale HGVC brokers to recommend?


----------



## CaliDave (Sep 8, 2006)

I've bought from Seth, his prices are the best and service is excellent.


----------



## Steve (Sep 8, 2006)

I currently have a transaction in process with Judi.  She and her staff have been excellent to work with.

Steve


----------



## wmmmmm (Sep 8, 2006)

Bummer.  I don't think I can convince my wife that we need more points by Monday!  I hear that Seth and Judi are also good and even have slightly better prices.  My first resale turned out OK (not from Seth, Judi nor Joanne) but it took almost four months and a lot of work on my park.  For my Seaworld unit, Joanne was very professional and the closing was very quick and smooth.  It's unfortunate that HGVC decided to curtail this service.  Maybe that's one way they can stop giving out Elite membership to resales!


----------



## ricoba (Sep 8, 2006)

Cathy,

Seth is very respected here on TUG.  He posts on a regular basis, and offers great advice with no strings attached.  I did not purchase from him, but would not hesitate to do so.  

It's too bad Joanne had to stop selling resale...I know she & Judi also have a good rep here.

I have to chuckle at her comment though....

"The company has decided that the perception from owners that purchased retail and learn about resale opportunies has created bad feelings."  

Like DUH....a person learns they can buy the same thing for $10,000+ LESS than from the developer....they have more than bad feelings....it's more like a sinking feeling....speaking from personal experience!!!  

Good luck!  In spite of what some have posted on various other threads, I think OVERALL, you will find MOST HGVC owners are happy with the system & clubs.  

Rick


----------



## StuckinChicago (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Rick!

Yeah, I thought that was a pretty funny comment too! When I first found TUG and started reading the posts, my stomach would churn everytime I even thought about how close we came to buying from a developer about a year ago. Now we are going to get twice as much vacation time, for half the price!

HGVC Rocks!!  (as do all of you........!!!)


----------



## KenK (Sep 9, 2006)

Remember, she still sells:

Resales at Sanibel Island, Marco Island, Fort Myers Beach and Hutchinson Island.


----------



## gshipley (Sep 10, 2006)

StuckinChicago said:
			
		

> Bummer! I hear she was one of the best. I have also heard that Seth Nock and Judi from ReMax in Florida are also highly recommended, correct? (I have already spoken with Judi on the phone and she was wonderful and answered all my questions.) Does anyone have any other resale HGVC brokers to recommend?



I bought my 7000 point package resale about a year ago and created a thread here on TUG detailing the process that I went through.  You should read it so you know what to expect.  I am not even sure if the thread still exists but I think it was titled 'A noob buys a resale'.


I was very scared when I bought this timeshare (my first) but the whole experience turned out to be a great one!  In the last year we have used to to stay at the following:

Vegas - 4 Trips using points
Vegas - 2 Trips using open season

I also had to relocate to Raleigh NC 6 months ago and we used it to live in a hotel for 12 days.  It has been well worth our money.  We are planning on going to vegas this march and orlando in april.

--
gs


----------

